# Rechnungsstellung über Telekom... wie Lange??



## filipo1180 (9 Januar 2003)

Hallo,
Mein Computer hatte sich im Oktober selbst ins Internet eingewählt, aber ich konnte nie rausfinden welche Nr. 
Naja, ich hab daraufhin 0190 und 0193 und 0900 Vorwahlen sperren lassen und seitdem macht er es auch nicht mehr.
Ich habe allerdings bis jetzt keine hohen Forderungen auf meiner Telekomrechnung gehabt (zittere aber jeder kommenden entgegen), deswegen hier meine Frage: weiss jemand ob die Sache damit für mich erledigt ist, oder kann der entsprechende Anbieter (Wer auch immer das A....l.ch sein mag) auch noch im Mai oder gar im Januar 2004 seine Forderungen erheben.
Freue mich über jede Antwort
filipo


----------



## Kellerassel (9 Januar 2003)

Normalerweise kommt der Rechnungsposten spätestens mit den nächsten 2-3
Rechnungen! Es kann natürlich sein das einigen Anbietern grade die Hölle heiß gemacht wird und die erstmal abwarten!

Viel Glück!


----------



## filipo1180 (9 Januar 2003)

Danke für die Antwort...

Weiss evtl sonst noch jemand ob es eine Regulierung gibt wie Lange im nachhinein der Posten noch gefordert werden darf?

filipo


----------



## DieBorg (12 Januar 2003)

ja 2 Jahre


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Januar 2003)

Die Verjährungsfrist (in diesem Fall 2 Jahre) beginnt ab Ende des Jahres zu laufen, in dem die Fälligkeit einer Leistung liegt.
In Deinem Fall kannst Du die Angelegenheit also am 01.01.2005 vergessen...


Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (13 Januar 2003)

Hi @ all,

ist ja hoch interessant: alle Daten werden nur 1/2 Jahr gespeichert.
Verjährung aber erst nach zwei Jahren. Wie schaut es denn dann mit der Beweislage aus ??? :-?  :-? 

Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2003)

Wenn Du die Daten zu Abrechnungszwecken brauchst darfst Du auch länger speichern.


----------



## Rahmat (13 Januar 2003)

Hi Heiko,

eben das will ich eben nicht,
ich dachte so an ein Finanzierungsmodell meiner Frührente in folgender Form:
Ich tue mich mit einem Telekom-Fuzzy zusammen, so unter Kollegen müßte das doch gehen ?
Wir warten noch ein Jahr, dass es die frei tarifierbaren Nummern auch lange genug gibt.
Dann schicken wir DTAG-Rechnungen heraus, Einzelverbindungsnachweis natürlich aus Datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen ausgext, Inkasso über die Telekom, versteht sich, mit 0193-Einwahl: Ein Click 10000,- €.  Das schicken wir dann an 5% der Deutschen Bevölkerung. Bei einigen Menschen prellt natürlich die Tastatur etwas, so dass diese 200 Clicks  pro Sekunde hatten, und das 1/2 Jahr lang am Stück.
Sollte wider Erwarten trotz ausgexter 0190-Nummer jemand an unsere Adressen kommen, so sagen wir:" Das war eine einmalige Aktion vor einem Jahr: Jetzt kaufen, in einem Jahr Zahlen (so wie bei manchen Möbelhäusern, Autohändlern usw. auch). Leider haben wir den Datenschutz (als ein wirklich seriöses Unternehmen, das nichts anderes als die Interessen seiner Kunden im Sinn hat) sehr ernst genommen und alle Kundenspezifischen Daten nach einem halben Jahr gelöscht."
Die Telekom, ebenso seriös, hat die Daten natürlich auch gelöscht.
Es handelte sich dabei um einen reinen Aktionsdialer, der sich am Ende des Aktionszeitraumes selbst zerstört (d.h. von der Festplatte löscht), ähnlich wie bei James Bond. (So behaupte ich natürlich nur, in Wirklichkeit hat es diesen dialer natürlich nie gegeben, es geht ja nur darum Rechnungsdaten bei der Telekom zu manipulieren, und auch nur Rechnungsdaten, d.h. nicht einmal mehr Verbindungsdaten, da diese ja inzwischen eh gelöscht sind, und dafür brauche ich ja den Telekom-Fuzzi.  )
Da ja im Internet die Beweislage im Vergleich zum normalen Leben auf den Kopf gestellt ist, und der Kunde jetzt beweisen muß, dass es überhaupt keinen Vertrag gab (und das nach 1 Jahr), sehe ich damit wenig Schwierigkeiten an "mein" Geld zu kommen.
Es wäre mit dieser Lösung einfach bequemer, an "sein" Geld zu kommen. Man bräuchte nicht irgendwelche dämlichen Websites schreiben. Und auch das mit webcams, Arsch- und Busenwackeln könnte man sich dann auch gleich ganz sparen.
Ist eh nur lästiges Beiwerk, das doch kein Mensch wirklich braucht.
Nicht das ich jetzt als geldgierig erscheine. Aber mit dem Geld könnte man z.B. auch viel Gutes tun. Z.B. einige korrupte Richter dazu bewegen die Wahrheit auszusagen, so dass die USA endlich wieder einen gewählten Präsidenten bekommen, der nicht geisteskrank ist, oder ähnliches. Dann würde auch der inquistorische Arm der USA nicht blindwütig deutsche Poltikerinnen treffen, die nichts weiter machen, als die Wahrheit auszusprechen ....

Aber ich schweife ab    

Heiko, wie siehst Du meine Chance auf Realisierung meiner Träume?

Liebe Grüße
 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (13 Januar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das ich jetzt als geldgierig erscheine. Aber mit dem Geld könnte man z.B. auch viel Gutes tun. Z.B. einige korrupte Richter dazu zu bewegen die Wahrheit auszusagen, so dass die USA endlich wieder einen gewählten Präsidenten bekommen, der nicht geisteskrank ist, oder ähnliches. Dann würde auch der inquistorische Arm der USA nicht blindwütig deutsche Poltikerinnen treffen, die nichts weiter machen, als die Wahrheit auszusprechen ...



Rahmat, Rahmat, 
als ich den ersten Teil deines Postings las, dachte ich schon, mein Gott was so ein paar Monate 
Call-Center an Hirn- und Moralschädigungen verursachen können. Aber es fehlt eben der Satirequote! 
Aber deine anschließenden Erläuterungen haben mein Weltbild wieder zurechtgerückt.
Was den besagten Präsidenten betrifft, der Vater war ja noch harmlos gegen seinen Sohn,
aber das war schon im alten Rom so , denk mal an Caligula   
Gruß
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Januar 2003)

Das würde auch nicht funktionieren. Wenn derjenige die Rechnung nicht bezahlt, die Du rausjagst, musst Du schlussendlich auf dem Klageweg die Rechnungsgrundlage beweisen.
Aus die Maus.
 8) 


Gruss Frank

PS.: Hast Du eigentlich noch ein Headset, oder ist das Dingens schon implantiert worden?


----------



## filipo1180 (21 Januar 2003)

*OK, noch mehr fragen...*

Zunächst mal Danke,
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob irgendwer schon erfahrungen gemacht hat, dass die Teuren Verbindungen erst viel später als Böse Überraschung auf der Telekom-Rechnung auftauchten, oder ob das eigentlich nicht vorkommt.

2. Frage:

Der Dialer ist ja jetzt immer noch auf meiner Festplatte (finde ihn nicht). Also müsste ich mal meine Festplatte neu Formatieren um das (und noch anderen Scheiss) Loszuwerden. Dann habe ich natürlich keine Beweise mehr in der Hand. Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Sind die Chancen mich darauf zu berufen, dass ich keine Rechnungsstellung mehr erwartet habe, gut, oder soll ich mir ne andere Festplatte einbauen und die "verseuchte" so lange aufheben? Oder soll ich mir sowas wie Norton Ghost kaufen? Kann ich damit wirklich meine Festplatte 1 zu 1 herstellen?

Ok, warn mehr als 2 Fragen...
Für Antworten dankt euch trotzdem,
el filipo


----------



## Baller Otto (21 Januar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Ich kann nicht mehr...

JA, DAS IST ES !!!

Mit dieser Geschäftsidee, ich sag :tach: 

Du hast den ganz normalen Wahnsinn mal schwarz auf grau gebracht.

 :respekt: 

und Dank!


@filipo1180
Nicht formatieren, Norten Ghost ist ne gute Idee wenn du ein Image machen möchtest und du weißt wie man es benutzt. 
Ja, man kann unter den üblichen Betriebssystemen damit die HDD wieder in den Zustand versetzten, den sie an dem Tag hatte, als das Image gemacht wurde.


----------



## dialerfucker (21 Januar 2003)

@filipo1180;

zu 1)
...das mit der Rechnungsstellung geht üblicherweise sehr schnell, man will ja Dein Geld haben...

zu 2)... hast Du alle hier (Dialerhilfe/Computerbetrug) verfügbare Tipps probiert? Wenn ja,
und Du findest nichts, mach Dir eine Kopie z.B.: mit DriveImage oder ähnlichem, wenn Du genügend Platz auf der Platte hast...format c: sollte man nun wirklich nicht machen, auch wenn es der Verbraucherschutz aktuell empfiehlt.. :cry: 

summa summarum: da Du noch keine Rechnung hast, klingt das eigentlich gut, normalerweise wird da schnell gerechnet!


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2003)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> ..format c: sollte man nun wirklich nicht machen, auch wenn es der Verbraucherschutz aktuell empfiehlt.. :cry:



hi df,
hast wohl die Sendung im ZDF gesehen, leider so was jämmerliches, vor allem die Verbraucherschützerin.
Wenn das unsere lieben Freunde aus unserem Lieblingsforum gesehen haben, die müssen ja 
bei der Vorstellung vor Lachen vom Stuhl gefallen sein. :evil: 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Baller Otto (21 Januar 2003)

hi technofreak,

das ist gemein, woher soll sie das wissen.

mit format bekommt man den Dialer sicher von der Platte, da hatte sie Recht


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2003)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> mit format bekommt man den Dialer sicher von der Platte, da hatte sie Recht


Noch sicherer ist ein Hammer , der vernichtet bestimmt jeden Dialer unk: 
Gruß
Tf


----------



## virenscanner (21 Januar 2003)

> mit format bekommt man den Dialer sicher von der Platte, da hatte sie Recht



Mit dem "Format macht Dialer platt" hat sie sicherlich Recht gehabt, allerdings macht das "Format" nebenbei auch jegliche Beweise platt. In*so*fern fand ich das nicht so toll.

Auch die Aussage, dass auch "Fachleute" Probleme beim Aufspüren/Erkennen/etc... von Dialern haben, fand ich leicht "mißlungen".


----------



## dialerfucker (21 Januar 2003)

Hi TF,

ja, einige haben sich dabei sicher nicht mehr gekriegt vor Lachen, ich habe selbst auch gelacht, das muss ich schon zugeben. Es war allerdings so mehr 'ne Art "risus sardonis". Aber was soll's. Mal sehen, wer zuletzt lacht.

Das ist wohl wie mit der Sexualaufklärung in der Schule. Auf die Frage: Na, ging es heute weiter mit dem Thema, hat mein Sohn mir wortlos sein Bio-Heft gezeigt. Da stand: Pupertät. Sein Kommentar auf meine Nachfrage:
"Der Biolehrer hat es so an die Tafel geschrieben."  :cry: 

Gruß df


----------



## virenscanner (21 Januar 2003)




----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Aussage, dass auch "Fachleute" Probleme beim Aufspüren/Erkennen/etc... von Dialern haben, fand ich leicht "mißlungen".



Ich hab die Sendung auf Band, ich hab sie mir noch mal angesehen: Schlicht traurig! 

Pluspunkt, wie bei den  meisten Sendungen dieser Art, ist einfach nur erst mal, daß die Problematik 
immer mal wieder ins Gedächtnis gerufen wird. Versetz dich aber mal in die Lage eines völligen 
Laien , der in dieser Sendung zum ersten Mal darüber informiert wurde. Was soll bei dem angekommen sein.?
Immerhin hat es Dialerhilfe einen neuen Rekord beschert: 33 Besucher gleichzeitig 
 am 19.1 , das ist wenigstens ein echter Pluspunkt der Sendung.
Gruß
tf


----------



## virenscanner (21 Januar 2003)

OK, auch wenn wir hier weit "off-topic" sind...


> Versetz dich aber mal in die Lage.... Was soll bei dem angekommen sein.?


Ich hoffe, dass zumindest "rüber gekommen ist", dass beim "Rumsurfen" im Internet  "Gefahren lauern".  Viel mehr ist mit einem so kurzen Bericht eh nicht zu erwarten.


> Immerhin hat es Dialerhilfe einen neuen Rekord beschert: 33 Besucher gleichzeitig
> am 19.1 , das ist wenigstens ein echter Pluspunkt der Sendung.


Falls mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, waren das aber auch nur 3 mehr als am Donnerstag zuvor.  Insofern imho "kein echter Pluspunkt".

Ich hatte die Sendung auch aufgezeichnet, habe das Band allerdings inzwischen "wiederverwendet".


----------



## filipo1180 (22 Januar 2003)

*Wie jetzt???*

@Baller Otto
@dialerfucker

Ihr sagtet auf keinen Fall Formattieren... warum ist mir schon Klar, um die Beweise zu sichern. Aber kann ich mit dem erstellten Image nicht die Beweise wiederherstellen?
Bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, also wenn ihr noch mal ne minute habt...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2003)

Hi,

wenn Du ein Image erstellt hast, sind die Beweise selbstverständlich drauf.

Gruß df


----------



## Rahmat (24 Januar 2003)

Irgendwie habe ich verschlafen, dass der thread weitergegangen ist.



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde auch nicht funktionieren. Wenn derjenige die Rechnung nicht bezahlt, die Du rausjagst, musst Du schlussendlich auf dem Klageweg die Rechnungsgrundlage beweisen.
> Aus die Maus.
> 8)
> 
> ...



ad 1.)
Da würde ich dann auch nicht klagen, nur Rechnung schreiben, mahnen, mich mit einem korupten RA zusammen tun und ein paar heftige RA-Briefe schreiben lassen.
Was dann an Geld zurückkommt, sollte für die Ausführung aller meiner Pläne reichen.

ad 2.)
Implantiert, auf welchem Planet lebst Du?
Das wird heute gentechnisch gemacht. Leider hatten meine Eltern meine Gebrauchsanleitung verlegt, so dass ich zwei Monate auf eine Zweitschrift warten mußte.
War schon Interessant, was da meine Eltern sonst noch für extras haben einbauen lassen. Das würde man heutzutage ganz anders machen .....

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (24 Januar 2003)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Otto, wenn Dir das gefallen hat, kannst Du ja mal ein paar ältere threads nachlesen, z.T. ziemlich O.T., aber lustig:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=309&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15 ff

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1303

Oder der Klassiker der DTAG:

http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~dittbern/Telekom/Telekomien.html

 Rahmat


----------



## Baller Otto (24 Januar 2003)

@Rahmat

hier ist es manchmal ganz schön traurig, bevor ich mir den aktuellen Stand der Dinge reintue, werde ich erstmal...


----------

